# Any photo groups in SO. CAL



## JBaca (Dec 30, 2011)

More like orange county. Anaheim, buena park, cypress, Fullerton, Santa Ana, garden grove, Tustin, Stanton westminster, fountain valley, and any pother city in orange county


----------



## z1rick (Dec 31, 2011)

I Amin Anaheim, been trying to find any one to meet up for a shoot.


----------



## JBaca (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice I'm in anaheim too but i can't find anyone else your the only person. The bad thing.is I'm just starting in photography so i need a lot of help and practice


----------



## Tee (Jan 1, 2012)

Have you tried MeetUp.com?  There's got to be something in your area on that site.


----------



## z1rick (Jan 1, 2012)

I have been looking on meetup, signed up for 2 different groups, the first has been inactive for a while, and the other hasn't had a meet yet, so frustrating....


----------



## z1rick (Jan 1, 2012)

JBaca said:
			
		

> Nice I'm in anaheim too but i can't find anyone else your the only person. The bad thing.is I'm just starting in photography so i need a lot of help and practice



If you want to get together on a weekend, let me know. Maybe go to the beach, or the orange circle for some street shots...


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 1, 2012)

Lots of people here.

So Cal So Cal - Canon Digital Photography Forums


----------



## JBaca (Jan 2, 2012)

z1rick said:
			
		

> If you want to get together on a weekend, let me know. Maybe go to the beach, or the orange circle for some street shots...



Yeah that sounds awesome. Pm me


----------



## z1rick (Jan 2, 2012)

EIngerson said:
			
		

> Lots of people here.
> 
> So Cal So Cal - Canon Digital Photography Forums



Yeah, but no one wants to get together for a shoot....


----------



## socal82 (Jan 2, 2012)

Im in Anaheim as well. Also new to photography. Ill be down to meet up with you guys to take some shots


----------



## z1rick (Jan 2, 2012)

Cool, 3 of us in Anaheim, what day works for everyone? Sat and Sun are good for me.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm down in Oceanside, maybe some takers down my way.


----------



## socal82 (Jan 2, 2012)

This coming sunday may work. Ill let you know in the next few days. Where would you want to shoot at?


----------



## JBaca (Jan 3, 2012)

z1rick, socal82: actually the day that works best for me is Saturday morning. I have plans for Sunday already can't reschedule them.


----------



## z1rick (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm good either day. If this weekend is bad, we could try the following weekend.


----------



## JBaca (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok so how about next Saturday the 14th


----------



## z1rick (Jan 3, 2012)

Good for me


----------



## socal82 (Jan 3, 2012)

im off this sunday. have to check my work schedule for the 14th


----------



## ThomasTran (Jan 3, 2012)

check out model mayhem, lots of workshop and meeting in the LA area.


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm in North County San Diego, but stay fairly local.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 3, 2012)

Dominantly said:


> I'm in North County San Diego, but stay fairly local.



Rancho Bernardo?


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 3, 2012)

Yessir.


----------



## z1rick (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok, let's say 1-14-12, now where to meet?  Ideas? Guess we should decide on weather we want to take pics of the beach, mountains, or some street photography, what do you all think?


----------



## jaykilgore (Jan 7, 2012)

Not sure how far Anahiem is from Oceanside but 2/4 I'll be there teaching a workshop at Backdrop outlet LEARN TO LIGHT LIKE A PRO!-Backdrop Outlet and I know they put on other workshops as well.


----------



## socal82 (Jan 11, 2012)

So where and what time are we going to do this?


----------



## 22soultaker (Jan 25, 2012)

i live in HB and was wondering if anyone knows of any courses or classes around that i could take? For beiginners?


----------



## socal82 (Mar 17, 2012)

So does anyone want to do a photo walk


----------



## ewick (Apr 1, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> I'm down in Oceanside, maybe some takers down my way.



I'm down in oceanside too and I love shooting but some times i need to feed off somebody. maybe share ideas and settings. I'm not new but i do have a lot to learn.


----------



## Guinness Man (May 12, 2012)

Im in San Diego if youre looking for new places to shoot that arent too far


----------

